# Back Leg Exhaustion.



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I just rode my new NS evo the other day for the first time and loveed it the only problem was my back leg (im regular so my right leg) got tired out very quickly and especially after a while of riding just standing in line for the park or some thing tired my leg out. Now my stance is 21 and a half inches apart with +15 -15 angles. now i think i just need to change the angles on my stance cause it just felt like my leg wanted to turn back more. 
im think +18 -18? you guys got any ideas? and the stance width felt pretty natural.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

id say try 15, -13 or so
going 18 on both seems pretty extreme thats seems like it'd cause more problems than you have now, but thats just a guess.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the help the threds got alot of views but you took the effort to post and help.
when i was riding it felt like my back leg wanted to go back more like at an angle and i think because it wouldnt bug it caused some strain. now my front foot/ leg felt fine and when i went switch my problem leg felt better but i didnt do enough switch to see if the same would happen again.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Take a little forward lean off your back binding, also try to ride more centered.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Like myschisms said +18 -18 sounds like it could be a bit extreme, but in all honesty if you feel you need to increase both angles, try it for a couple of runs and evaluate. If you dont like it just go to the board shop near the hill and readjust. Or if you've got some pocketsize tools just take 'em to the park.

Are you on new bindings as well? It might take you a few runs to get everything dialed in at the settings you like.

I've never got leg burn waiting in line at the park, but then again I'll probably strap out if I've got to a long wait, or if I'm slacking off.

I will get some good leg burn if I'm riding through chop or spending a lot of time in the pipe, but I'm a newb in the pipe so it might be bad technique (or the fact that I tend to hit the park at the end of the day).


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

snowfiend said:


> I just rode my new NS evo the other day for the first time and loveed it the only problem was my back leg (im regular so my right leg) got tired out very quickly and especially after a while of riding just standing in line for the park or some thing tired my leg out. Now my stance is 21 and a half inches apart with +15 -15 angles. now i think i just need to change the angles on my stance cause it just felt like my leg wanted to turn back more.
> im think +18 -18? you guys got any ideas? and the stance width felt pretty natural.


do leg presses and elliptical in the gym also...build your leg strength way up. eventually you'll be able to ride several days straight solid on vacay and never get tired/sore, never feel any burn. your riding will become much more mental at that point.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I ride 21 - 18 without any issue. Give different angels a try, it only takes a few seconds and may bring big improvements to your comfort.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Remember that when you're doing reps, you're doing concentric and eccentric exercises. Holding your stance is an isometric exercise so it uses the muscles differently.

Ever do a horse stance? We had to do them in martial arts class, and my gym teacher in high school had a variation on it for punishment. You get your knees as wide apart as possible, thighs parallel to the floor, feet right under your knees, torso vertical. Now hold that. Most people can't manage 2 minutes. For black belt, you have to hold 20.

The point is, although _any_ exercise is better than no exercise, gym exercise isn't necessarily helping a lot for holding that stance all the way down the run.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Remember that when you're doing reps, you're doing concentric and eccentric exercises. Holding your stance is an isometric exercise so it uses the muscles differently.
> 
> Ever do a horse stance? We had to do them in martial arts class, and my gym teacher in high school had a variation on it for punishment. You get your knees as wide apart as possible, thighs parallel to the floor, feet right under your knees, torso vertical. Now hold that. Most people can't manage 2 minutes. For black belt, you have to hold 20.
> 
> The point is, although _any_ exercise is better than no exercise, gym exercise isn't necessarily helping a lot for holding that stance all the way down the run.


You sound like you took Tae Kwon Do 

Try different angles. None of us can tell you what angles to try. Everyone is built differently. It's time to experiment. I've even seen regular riders put more angle on the rear foot than the front. Whatever works, works.

By the way, don't be so bent on being mirrored duck. I was like that for a while and landed on 18/-13. I'm never looking back. Didn't affect my switch that much at all. Just have to rotate my head just a little more to look forward. I'm talking just a slight.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> You sound like you took Tae Kwon Do


TKD _and_ Kung Fu. BOTH required horse for belt test. Yeesh!



Leo said:


> By the way, don't be so bent on being mirrored duck. I was like that for a while and landed on 18/-13. I'm never looking back. Didn't affect my switch that much at all. Just have to rotate my head just a little more to look forward. I'm talking just a slight.


Yeah, I'm at 15/-9. I think a lot of people have something like that. It's close enough to duck for the occasional switch work while still giving you a stance that won't strain you when riding normal.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks guys and it was REALLY choppy that day and my other board was a directional and this one is twin. it could be since i had more board to throw around i got tired out faster


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

I ride a lot and got back leg burn bad in some deep pow and horrible tracked out lines. I'm now moving my rear angle in a bit, and starting a work out routine to improve my endurance in my legs. I would try running stairs, stairmaster, squats, one leg squats, and quad and hamstring curls on a machine. If you don't have access to a gym just try squats with your own wieght or put a swiss ball against a wall lean against it and do squats that way and if you can run stairs. I would stick to high reps with very slow movements.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

haha thank you but i dont feel like its a strength issue because this is the first time it felt like i was pushing my foot but it couldnt move because it was in the binding


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Donutz said:


> TKD _and_ Kung Fu. BOTH required horse for belt test. Yeesh!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm at 15/-9. I think a lot of people have something like that. It's close enough to duck for the occasional switch work while still giving you a stance that won't strain you when riding normal.


15/-9 for me as well, and most of my friends are there or 15/-6


----------

